# Pictures of Bellatrix!



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

azkaban!









trying to hide









the little escape artist









all balled up 









wheel that she absolutely loves :]


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

aww shes so cute she looks almost exactly like my hedgie  okay this is getting weird.


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

Are you stalking me? Or am I stalking you? :shock:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Bellatrix is just gorgeous! I love the third picture of her in the blue blanket. She looks like she is posing for the camera, the little ham! Those little legs! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all those great pics :mrgreen: my fav is the 3rd one super cute!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Love the "little escape artist" pic. 

Nice idea with the wheel to cover the holes. How's it working out?


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

smhufflepuff said:


> Love the "little escape artist" pic.
> 
> Nice idea with the wheel to cover the holes. How's it working out?


She loves it! I think right now she still isn't positive it's her wheel, but she's been sleeping in it all day  I have her in my bedroom, and the first night all I heard was her little feet on the wheel and needless to say I didn't get anyyyy sleep. But I did get the bright idea to cover it with fleece at 3AM so I guess it worked out :lol: She's been sleeping alot, I think because yesterday I had to keep waking her up to fix her cage, but hopefully tonight she'll be wanting to play and I can show her that it can still move haha


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

That is a great idea.. Does it work???


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I would love to cover Quigley's old Silent Spinner. How did you attach the fleece? It would also make it so much easier to clean. Those silent spinners are torture to wash.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd be concerned about covering a wheel with fleece. They can on occasion get a nail caught in fleece which is not something you want to have happen on a moving wheel. 

Years ago, I tried to make hedgehog safe wheel liners and the only fabric I felt comfortable using was a tight woven heavy weight canvas. Even then, I never followed through because I was afraid of someone getting hurt.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Nancy sometimes I think you are a bit of a worry wort. :lol: But it's better safe than sorry and it's a good thing that you think of these things.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep I am a worry wort but I've also been around long enough that I've heard of nails getting caught in cloth wheel liners, mesh wheels, and silent spinners. I know there is a very real risk.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy may be a "worry wort" but she also has the safest cloth items for hedgies...and knows all the risks. Why take a chance if you dont' have to?


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

So far she loves it. At first she just wanted to get under the fleece and sleep on it, but now she's always running and I can't hear it at all. I have it attached with velcro strips, she can't get to them and its easy to take off and wash. I still have to wipe off the wheel itself with a wet paper towel, but that only takes a few seconds.


----------



## quinner909 (Nov 19, 2009)

her lil house is de cutest ting ive ever seen she must ave a great time she look very well looked after ya shud be proud


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

Nancy, I appreciate your concern  
I plan on getting a CWS as soon as possible, and have been thinking about taking the fleece off because she ends up getting poop under it and its hard to clean with the velcro. So far her nails haven't been getting caught, so I'm not toooooooo worried, but I do keep an eye on her just in case. As soon as I can get her a CWS her wheel will be worry free


----------

